
Dell E and E Slim revealed, taking on Eee and Air in one fell swoop - raju
http://www.engadget.com/2008/06/12/dell-e-and-e-slim-revealed-taking-on-eee-and-air-in-one-fell-sw/
======
pmjordan
After looking at the slides, I _really_ want to see page 16 and the elusive
_important information!_

------
unalone
Taking on the Eee, perhaps. But as has been said on this site before: you
can't take on the Air with a lower-end product. Considering how part of the
Air's smoothness involves the perfect hardware-software integration, you could
even say that it's near-impossible to "take it on" with a Windows computer. It
won't be nearly as smooth.

------
kirse
I really think that this "mid-size" mobile platform (Dell places these between
the iPhone and the XPS-M laptops), needs a _capable_ tablet computer.

Something real sleek and thin -- picture the iPhone but blown up to 8-9" would
be excellent for the "30 minute web experience" as Dell calls it in their
slides.

------
humanlever
The Voodoo Envy 133 measures .70 inches when closed and weighs less than 3.4
pounds. It's also a whole let sexier IMO.

<http://www.uncrate.com/men/gear/laptops/voodoo-envy-133/>

~~~
qwph
It's quite a bit more expensive too. But I agree, it does look _nice_!

